# Field Shoot at YCB, August 24, 2008



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry, won't be there ..... a good friend got me tickets to the LeMans at Mosport that weekend :thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> sorry, won't be there ..... a good friend got me tickets to the LeMans at Mosport that weekend :thumb:


Wish I had a friend like that:tongue:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*TBolt*

Hey TBOLT are You going

Tinker


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi guys, 

50-50 chance I 'll be in To. this weekend,,,but can you run it down for me just in case?
Can I pay on the day?
What's the start time?
What are the distances, number of targets etc and is it a black and white face?

thx 
Chuck


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Chuck. Here is the coles notes version. We shoot from 20 FEET to 80 yards. Don't worry about that just have a 60 yd pin or mark. I believe it is a shotgun start but I am not sure.... probably 10am start. It is the black and white face. You can pay on the day. There are 14 targets in the am and 14 in the pm. You shoot 4 arrows at each for a total of 112 on the day. It really doesn't seem like that many and the day goes faster than a 3-d. No need to know anything as they will put you with someone that knows the ropes....

Hope to see you there


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I'm in..*

I'm going

Gilles


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well at the moment it looks like it will be Myself, Araz, and Ontario Moose battling it out for 1-2-3. If nothing else we should have some fun guys.

Come on people there's got to be more of you going to come. Why don't some of you 3Ders make it out for some fun?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm maybe yes maybe no. Starting my vacation on Sunday and passing by on my way to Haliburton to sit on the boat and fish for a week. Depends on if I wake up early enough and just plain feel like it... 

Gilles: If you're going, maybe can you bring some of those 100 grain Navigator points?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*good thing you reminded me*



Stash said:


> I'm maybe yes maybe no. Starting my vacation on Sunday and passing by on my way to Haliburton to sit on the boat and fish for a week. Depends on if I wake up early enough and just plain feel like it...
> 
> Gilles: If you're going, maybe can you bring some of those 100 grain Navigator points?


for sure.. I think I have 4 though.. (there's 4 more barried in the wall at the bow shop!..) you have to thank araz for them .. he gave them to me..

G


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Gilles, I helped James and Matt replace the butts at the shop on Thursday... Guess what I found? Yup... your points... one was pooched and I got 2 others out ok... I will bring them on Sunday if you are there...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

See you guys in the morning and hopefully a few others.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks to YCB for putting on a great shoot today. 

:thumb: :thumb: for the guys that did all the work. The water out on the course was a nice touch.

:thumb: :thumb: for all of us that attended. Great shooting and fun was had by all.

And the chilie dogs were to die for. :wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you to everyone involved in putting on the shoot. There was 19 shooters there. It was well laid out and the target butts were great.

Thanx again,

Chris


----------



## Bow Hunter Ltd (Mar 21, 2008)

The 'all-you-can-eat' lunch was a bonus for the younger shooters while those of us in the Masters class had to show dietary restraint. The rain held off, the course was challenging and the match administration was smooth.

Thanks to Li and Harry and the others who made it happen.


----------

